# Weight normal for 4 and half month old Spoo?



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey all,

Our red Spoo was born May 5th. So, I think that makes her around 18 weeks old.

We just took her in for her distemper and rabies vaccines and she got herself weighed when she was there.

The vet was surprised how big she was. 36.6 lbs. She is about 20-21 inches at the top of her shoulders.

She was 16.6 lbs when we first got her at 10 weeks. 

So, she has gained a whole 20 lbs. 

We initially had her her on Wellness Puppy kibble but her BM's were always soft serve. After she went through that bag, we switched her to Acana Pacifica and she did very well on it, nice formed and solid movements. We now have her on Orijen Puppy kibble and she just loves it. We give her about 2.5 cups per day (spread out over 3 meals) as well as 1 or 2 raw eggs a week. Sometimes for a treat we will give her a few ounces of chicken broth to go along with the Nupro dog supplement powder I mix in with her kibble 2-3 times a week.

She is full of energy and always bounding and running all over the place. She is just solid and apparently dense boned. I guess this is the norm?

So, my question is this: what was your Spoo weighing in at around 4-5 months? Will my Spoo start to taper off on weight gain and height growth? I know that 24 or so inches is the norm for a female Standard right?

We are going to get her the Orijen 6-fish kibble next after this 29.4 lb bag of puppy food is done. The 6-fish is an "all life stages" food and I think it will be what we keep her on for good. 

Last question: if she is 36.6 lbs at 18 weeks, what can we expect her to be full grown? FWIW, her mother was 45 lbs and her father was 55 lbs. I'm thinking she is going to be 50+.

Thanks,

Angela and Caleb


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yowza, she is a big girl! Personally, I think you're absolutely right to take her off the puppy formula and put her on the Orijen 6 fish adult formula. That's (and Acana is too) a really good quality kibble, 5 star I believe. We fed ours the same food as you are, and I just checked my records; at 4 and a half months old, Maddy was 28 lbs and 20" tall; at the same age, Indy was 31 lbs and 20 3/4" tall. And now Indy is 26" and 50 lbs! (Maddy is 24" and 47 lbs). Usually adult height is similar to their parents, taking in variances for male/female, but your girl may just end up bigger than her parents. Personally I love a tall standard poodle, so elegant. But I have one of each (one is average height and muscular, the other is tall and leggy), and I love both looks


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just took my puppy, who is 17 weeks tomorrow, off of puppy food as he seems big, too. I put him on an all stages food and switched to two meals a day instead of three. I weighed him right now and he weighs 28 pounds. He is 19 inches tall (just measured, also). He was born May 24th, so almost 3 weeks younger than your puppy. It's hard to compare, but he seems a big boy to me. The growth chart predicts 66 pounds and 27 inches tall, which seems huge to me, but we'll see. His mom was 23 inches, dad around 25 inches, but I hear there were grandparents on dads side that were larger. Mom's side are 23-25 inches. That's the thing, it isn't only the sire and dam that come into play, but all those behind them. He is a good weight for height with a slight layer over his ribs, although other puppies his height are heavier. He tends towards the tall, slim look. 

My chart predicts your girl will be 25.5-26 inches tall and 65 pounds. 25 inches is a slightly taller than average girl, 26 inches is a big girl. The 65 pounds is heavier than average for those heights for a female unless she is overweight now. Femlaes are ususally lighter for their height than males. She may just be a big boned girl. You should be able to feel her ribs with a slight layer over them. If you can not feel her ribs, she is too heavy. If you can, she is meant to be a bigger boned girl. 

She isn't going to be a monster poodle, but she isn't going to be a petite girl like my Bonnie who topped out at 22 inches and 37 pounds.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

My Bella at 19 wks weighed 24lbs and measured 19 3/4". She has topped out around 48-50 lbs and 25.5".


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

I have heard several breeders express the opinion it is best to feed an adult food to puppies of large breed dogs so their bones do not grow too fast. I am not an expert on poodles, just good at naming them, so do your own due diligence. 

When we got Killer Fang we started her on Orijen six fish and she loved it. She did not eat as much in volume as she did the food, Kirkland, the breeder we got her from recommended, but much less volume came out the other end. We had been encouraged to free feed at that time and she would eat between 1/2 and 1 cup each day. The only things I did not like about the Orijen is it made her poop stink worse than a plate full of maggots,and of course the expense. After the first small bag of six fish we tried a red meat formula, still stank but not as much as the fish. We would get the smaller bags on the theory that the food would stay fresher and if for some reason she or we did not like it we would have less invested. She now gets premade frozen raw chicken patties from Primal. It is the nastiest looking, fowl smelling dog food but she loves it and she has very small well formed poops that have very little odor. Some days she only wants one 8oz patty but most days she eats two. At 15 months she is 18" tall and weighs 26 pounds only two pounds more than when we got her at 10 months. I believe her coat has improved and people often comment on how soft she is.


----------

